# Altes System noch was wert?



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (9. Oktober 2013)

*Alten PC aufruesten/ Teile verkaufen. Sinnvoll?*

Hi, ich ueberlege schon was laenger, ob ich meinen PC aufrueste, bis lang ist es am Geld gescheitert, aber es geht ja auf Weihnachten zu (so langsam  ) und da wollte ich mich mal informieren.
Ich wuerde meine Intel CPU E7400 verkaufen sowie das Mainboard und den Ram (2x2 GB DDR2) Vom Mainboard hab ich grade die Nummer nicht da, bin im Ausland, deswegen auch der Quatsch mit ae, oe, etc.... Es war aber beim Kauf vor vier Jahren schon ein Mittelklasse Board.
Die Teile funktionieren gut. Ich hab bei Ebay geschaut, da bin ich aber vor allem beim Prozessor nicht sicher, was _tatsaechlich_ geboten wird...

Ich bin immer noch nicht so dicke im Budget.

Kann ich meine HD 7770 HD (Ersatz meiner alten 9800GT, vor einigen Monaten gekauft) noch verwenden? Und macht ein neuer i3 ala 4130 Sinn? Bei Bedarf kann ich ja aufruesten.
Dann dachte ich an 6GB Ram, Vll das AS Rock B85 Pro 4 und das bequiet Pure Power 350W. Gehaeuse, Laufwerk und Festplatte hab ich. Ich kaeme so auf 285 Euro ohne Verlaufserloes. Mehr als 300 mit Erloes sollen es auch nicht werden.

Meine Anforderungen:

Fluessiges Office, Webbrosen, Videos/Filme schauen. gelegentlich spiele ich auch mal, das beschraenkt sich allerdings auf Fifa, BFBC2 und Anno 2070. Es ware natuerlich schoen, die Option zu haben, auch einen neues Shooter auf mittleren details fluessig abspielen zu koennen, wenn ich da an BF denke. Also an die neuen  3 und 4 

Vielen Dank schonmal


----------



## Herbboy (9. Oktober 2013)

Viel wird es nicht mehr sein. Boards bringen, wenn es wirklich sehr gute Modelle sind - 50-80€, aber "Standardboard" eher 20-30€, und solche Dualcores wie Deiner auch maximal 20€, denn WENN jemand noch nur ne CPU für so775 sucht, dann will der normalerweise sich verbessern und sucht nen Quadcore. DIE bringen dann noch locker 60-100€.

RAM: da sind 40€ drin, davon kriegst Du quasi das neue DDR3-RAM komplett finanziert - nimm da 4GB, denn 6GB sind Unsinn - entweder 4 oder 8, man nimmt immer 2 oder 4 Riegel. Und 4GB reichen bei so nem System mit nem Core i3 und einer AMD 7770.

Und bleiben wir bei der AMD 7770: die ist für den Einstieg okay, damit sollten alle Spiele "laufen" - das wäre die Karte, die ich selber als Minimum empfehlen würde, weil die nächstschlechtere direkt SEHR viel schlechter ist. Über kurz oder lang sollte da aber dann auch mal was neues her. DANN wäre aber ein BeQuiet 350W vielleicht etwas arg eng... für ne Karte, die 1x PCIe-Stecker braucht, reicht es, aber na Karte ab ca 200€, die für Spiele dann wirklich gut geeignet ist und idr 2x PCIe-Stecker braucht, wird es knapp.

Nimm lieber das mit 400W be quiet! Pure Power L8 400W ATX 2.4 (BN222) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  das hat 2x PCIe - das müsste auch für ne Karte der Klasse AMD 7950/Nvidia GTX 760 reichen, und es kostet ja nur ein paar Euro mehr.


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (9. Oktober 2013)

ok, danke... Ich hab ja etwas Luft, macht ein i5 Sinn? Durch den Verkauf vll 80 Euro, wenn ich das von den 285 abziehe, hab ich 100 Euro nach oben bis zu meiner Grenze, etwas weniger vll, weil der RAM ja etwas teurer wird...


----------



## Herbboy (9. Oktober 2013)

Ein i5 ist natürlich schon ein gutes Stück besser als ein i3, vor allem für die Zukunft wegen der 4 Kerne.


ach ja: ich hoffe, du hast nicht noch IDE-Laufwerke, sondern alles Sata?


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (9. Oktober 2013)

Was ist eigentlich mit solchen Dualcores? taugen die was? Wo liegt der Unterschied 
http://www.hardwareversand.de/Socke...nfigurator.catid=0&pcConfigurator.maid=0&rp=2
http://www.hardwareversand.de/Socke...nfigurator.catid=0&pcConfigurator.maid=0&rp=4


----------



## Herbboy (9. Oktober 2013)

Die Technik darin ist halt viel moderner und effizienter, die sind effektiv so schnell oder sogar schneller als zB ein Q9500 für den Sockel 775. Die Sache ist nur: langfristig wirst Du dann recht schnell doch nen Quadcore brauchen, wenn du auch die neuesten Spiele zocken möchtest.


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (13. Oktober 2013)

Achso, nein, Missverständnis, ich meinte der Unterschied zwischen den beiden und den neuen i3 Prozessoren. Es handelt sich ja beide Male um Dualcores mit ähnlich viel Ghz...


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (13. Oktober 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Also, das hatte ich mir vorgestellt... Aber vor allem beim Mainboard bin ich nicht sicher. Für mich als Laien hatte das in der Preisklasse die meisten Anschlüsse, aber ich kenn mich damit nun wirklich nicht gut aus.

Netzteil: Ganz vergessen, wurde vor einem knappen Jahr ausgetauscht, müsste ein 450W Teil von Corsair oder so sein, welches für meine Zwecke denke ich ausreicht 
Beim Gehäuse... Ich weiß nicht, ob ich da am falschen Ende spare. Ist bestimmt keine tolle Qualität, würdet ihr da ein anderes empfehlen?

Edit: Diese Preise bekomme ich über Geizhals. Die sind günstiger als direkt bei Hardwareversand. Bleiben die auch bei Abschicken der Bestellung so? oder werden die dann angeglichen? Im Moment spare ich ca. 30€


----------



## Herbboy (13. Oktober 2013)

Wenn Du die Produkte per Geizhals aufrufst und dann in den Warenkorb legst, dann sollte auch für alles der günstigere Preis gelten. 


Beim RAM solltest Du DDR3-1600, also PC3-12800U nehmen. Aus der Sparte http://www.hardwareversand.de/1193/1600+Low+Voltage.search  zB http://www.hardwareversand.de/1600+...Hz+DDR3+CL10+DIMM+HyperX+black+Series.article oder http://www.hardwareversand.de/1600+...Hz+DDR3+CL10+DIMM+HyperX+black+Series.article  das ist dann 1x8GB, da kannst Du später mal vlt nen zweiten dazukaufen, wenn es mal Sinn macht. Oder vlt den hier bei Amazon bestellen G.Skill Ripjaws X Series Arbeitsspeicher 8GB DDR3-RAM: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör 


Das Gehäuse ist etwas SEHR billig, ich würd schon lieber 40€ ausgeben.


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (13. Oktober 2013)

Ah, ok, ich hoffe es mal 

Ok, sorry, das hatte ich übersehen. Aber es geht jeder RAM mit 1600Mhz und 1,65V? Warum ist es denn besser 1x8GB zu nehmen? Ich hab ja 4 Bänke, oder?

Ja, kennst du da ein gutes? Lüfter und Frontanschlüsse haben die ja alle ähnlich...


----------



## Herbboy (13. Oktober 2013)

1,5V, nicht 1,65V. 

Du kannst auch 2x4GB nehmen, aber derzeit wären bei hardwareversand 1x8Gb halt ein Stück günstiger - das ist an sich alles  


Gehäuse würd ich zB das AeroCool VS-92 Black Edition mit Sichtfenster (EN52124) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland oder das Xigmatek Asgard 381 wei nehmen


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (13. Oktober 2013)

Ja, richtig 

ah, ok  Ja, das macht einen guten Eindruck  sind schon Lüfter dabei?


----------



## Herbboy (13. Oktober 2013)

da ist je einer "hinten" mit dabei. Ich für "vorne" noch einen mit 120mm, aber nicht so schnell mitbestellen. Also 800U/min reicht, das ist dann auch nicht laut. zB http://www.hardwareversand.de/120mm/30987/Scythe+Slip+Stream+Slim+120+mm+L%C3%BCfter+800+rpm.article


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (13. Oktober 2013)

also einer ist dabei... Danke, ich hab laub ich noch welche vom letzten PC rumfliegen, nur wenn keiner dabeigewesen wäre, hätte ich noch einen bestellt. 

Vielen Dank dann soweit, ich melde mich nochmal kurz vor der Bestellung


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (13. Oktober 2013)

Eine "blöde" Frage noch. Ich hab momentan eine HDD, die ich gerne weiter nutzen will. Dort ist auch mein Betriebssystem drauf.
Wenn ich eine SSD kaufe, um das neue Betriebssystem darauf zu installieren, kann ich dann die alte HDD einfach in den PC einbauen? weil die Daten darauf brauche ich ja noch. Trotzdem sollte man ja das alte Windows entfernen, oder?


----------



## Herbboy (13. Oktober 2013)

Du kannst erstmal nur die SSD einbauen, Windows drauf und dann später die HDD mitanschließen/einbauen. Wenn dann die SSD an erster Stelle bei der Bootreihenfolge steht (stellt man im BIOS ein), dann bootet der PC von der SSD, und dann kannst Du unter Windows in Ruhe die Festplatte nach Deinen Wünschen umkonfigurieren. Hast Du denn auf der Platte derzeit nur c: oder auch weitere Partitionen?


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (13. Oktober 2013)

Ich hab derzeit nur C: Allerdings habe ich eine 100GB Laptopfestplatte "eingebaut", auf der ich Ubuntu installiert habe.
Ich habe absolut keine Ahnung, wie man etwas im BIOS einstellt, ist das irgendwie kompliziert, bzw wäre es auch möglich die HDD im Betrieb einzubauen und dann darauf zuzugreifen?


----------



## Herbboy (14. Oktober 2013)

Also, es _*kann*_ halt sein, dass du dann bei jedem PC-Start gefragt wirst, welches der beiden Windows Du laden willst, wenn der PC halt eines auf der SSD und auf der HDD findet. Das wäre halt unkomfortabel.

An sich hättest Du die HDD schon vorher mal in ein C: nur für Windows und ein D: oder E: für den "Rest" unterteilen sollen, dann könntest Du einfach nur c: jetzt komplett löschen und hättest so oder so kein Problem. Es ist aber nicht schwer, das im BIOS auch einzustellen - das steht im Mainbaordhandbuch drin.

Wie groß ist die HDD denn, und hat die denn nun auch SATA oder noch IDE?


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (14. Oktober 2013)

Ah, aber einfach von C: starten wird er nicht? Im Moment waehle ich ja auch immer zwischen Ubuntu und Vista aus.
Ja, waere gut gewesen. wie sieht das aus, einfach den Ordner Windows zu loeschen? Entfernt das das alte System komplett?
Die hat SATA, gluecklicherweise. 500GM ist sie gross. Reicht mir auch noch im Moment...


----------



## Herbboy (14. Oktober 2013)

Die SSD sollte halt auf jeden Fall an den ersten SATA-Port des Boards, UND ich würd mal im Handbuch nachsehen, wie man die Reihenfolge dann so einstellt, dass die SSD zuerst dran ist. Und bei der Gelegenheit auch direkt schon vor der Windows-Installation checken, ob für den SATA-Modus auch AHCI aktiv ist (siehe ebenfalls Handbuch)


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (14. Oktober 2013)

Ok, das muesste ich hinbekommen... Was ist denn AHCI?


----------



## Herbboy (14. Oktober 2013)

Steht im Handbuch - das ist ein Betriebsmodus vom Sata-Controller, an sich wurscht, was genau das ist, aber man kann das halt im BIOS umstellen, und für ne SSD sollte AHCI aktiv sein


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (16. Oktober 2013)

EIne Sache noch: Die Haswell Prozessoren brauchen doch oder profitieren von bestimmten Netzteilen, oder? Wegen Energiesparfunktionen und so. Wenn mein NT das nicht haben sollte, ist das schlimm? Ich hab gehoert, es kann da zum Abschalten des Systems kommen? Weil normale NTs diese geringe Spannung nicht liefern koennen, die der Prozessor im Energiesparmodus nutzt und dann einfach aussgeht...


----------



## Herbboy (16. Oktober 2013)

Das hab ich noch nie gehört - kauf einfach eines mit mindestens ATX 2.3, das würd ich so oder so machen, und die meisten Markenmodelle mit 2x PCIe-Steckern haben das sowieso. Ich hab auch noch nicht gelesen, dass das einem passiert ist, dass der PC beim Energiesparen dann ganz ausgeht.

Aber ich hab das hier gefunden: Haswell zu anspruchsvoll? Diese Netzteile sind laut Hersteller kompatibel - Update: FSP, XFX, EVGA und Enermax  da sind an sich alle wichtigen Netzteil-Modelle drin - zB BeQuiet unterstützt laut Preisvergleich diese "low power states" nicht, aber in der Liste sind die trotzdem drin (auch das L8, was ich nannte)

Und was im Artikel ja drinsteht: es sind ja noch andere Dinge im PC (Laufwerke, Grafikkarte, das Board selbst), d.h. es kommt sowieso nie vor, dass der gesamte PC nur diesen ganz kleine Ampere-Wert braucht, bei dem es vlt kritisch werden kann, weil der ZU klein ist.


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (21. Oktober 2013)

Noch eine Sache:
Es werden Geschenke fuer Weihnachten und wuerden im Laufe des November gekauft werden. Macht nicht so viel Sinn, oder? Glaubt ihr, es lohnt sich zu warten, um ein paar Euro zu sparen, oder werden die Preise vor Weihnachten eher steigen?
Bzw werden sich eure Empfehlungen in ein paar Wochen grundlegend anders gestalten?

Danke


----------



## Herbboy (21. Oktober 2013)

Kann sein, dass es etwas billiger wird, aber dann kurz vor Weihnachten wieder teurer. Aber das kann niemand genau sagen. Grad bei Grafikkarten weiß man es nie. Vor ein paar Jahren war mal die Nvidia 8800 GT und die AMD 3870 grad neu, und vor Weihnachten ging die  8800GT bei ebay teils über 300€ weg, obwohl die UVP der Hersteller nur 250€ war...  und auch die AMD 3870 war kaum zu bekommen, aber GRAD noch so, dass die für normale 220€ zu haben war. 2 Jahre später kamen wieder neue Karten, aber da gab es keine Engpässe, da waren die dann 4 tage vor Weihnachten noch billiger als 2 Wochen vorher...


----------

